# want to know everything >>>??



## Deancaz (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi again

To all you lucky expats out there ,, just after gathering as much info as possible, so hope you dont mind if we pick your minds., 
Whats its like actually moving from this place called England , Relief ??
Buy or Rent ??
Do you feel better in your self. being there rather than here. ? do u miss the uk ?
is it cheaper ??
whats the utility bill like compared to the UK ??
Council tax ?.
Food expensive ??
and anything other info you may have ,, would be greatly appreciated..
CAZDEAN


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi, lots of questions, 
are you in portugal now?


----------



## Deancaz (Mar 16, 2010)

*couple of months*



omostra06 said:


> Hi, lots of questions,
> are you in portugal now?


hi couple of months we think,, hopefully sooner


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Deancaz said:


> hi couple of months we think,, hopefully sooner


ok, i had seen that you were asking about Tomar, thats where i am, so i was going to suggest for you to meet for a coffee and a chat, as it would be easier to fill you in on all the tips and what to dos and what to avoid of living here rather than type it all.


----------



## Deancaz (Mar 16, 2010)

omostra06 said:


> ok, i had seen that you were asking about Tomar, thats where i am, so i was going to suggest for you to meet for a coffee and a chat, as it would be easier to fill you in on all the tips and what to dos and what to avoid of living here rather than type it all.


well i might just do that.. im hoping to come over for a look around in the next couple of weeks.. think im going to spend about four weeks , then report back to my wife,, what would i be looking at to rent a two bed property, with land or gardens,


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Deancaz said:


> well i might just do that.. im hoping to come over for a look around in the next couple of weeks.. think im going to spend about four weeks , then report back to my wife,, what would i be looking at to rent a two bed property, with land or gardens,


a detached 2 bed cottage with garden and parking, starts from around 400 per month plus electric and water.
you can get some at less money but they will be quite basic/old (around 350)

3 bed around 450 to 500, add a swiming pool, extra 50 per month 

right upto lake side villas, around 1500 per month. for this time of year,

most will charge more during the summer.

most portuguese owners like to have a contract so are not too happy about renting for short periods, month or two,
there are quite a few expats who have cottages for rent on a month to month basis.


----------



## Deancaz (Mar 16, 2010)

omostra06 said:


> a detached 2 bed cottage with garden and parking, starts from around 400 per month plus electric and water.
> you can get some at less money but they will be quite basic/old (around 350)
> 
> 3 bed around 450 to 500, add a swiming pool, extra 50 per month
> ...


Thanks very much for that info
Regards
Dean


----------

